
Dear WordPress. Please Stop Using MySQL - billpg
https://blog.hackensplat.com/2019/06/dear-wordpress-please-stop-using-mysql.html
======
pettycashstash2
With so many frameworks available this is indeed a silly rant. Example flask
and SQLite work just fine. I would think one could configure Wordpress to use
any dB as well

------
rumnpastu
Poster ranting about not able to migrate SQL data, wanting sqlite storage,
forgot to do research and apparently did not read
[https://darryldias.me/experience-wordpress-
sqlite/](https://darryldias.me/experience-wordpress-sqlite/)

~~~
billpg
If you search google for "wordpress sqlite", the first result is
[https://wordpress.org/support/topic/sqlite-3-database-
file-w...](https://wordpress.org/support/topic/sqlite-3-database-file-with-
wordpress/)

The discussion can be summarized as "Don't even bother trying". This is from
the wordpress website itself, dating from only a year ago with contributions
from moderators.

Please excuse me for walking away from that thinking it wasn't an option.

